# Router Insert Plate ?



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello, new to the forums. I have been wood working for many years but just as a part time hobby. Well I am upgrading my router table. I bought a Woodpecker MDF table 24x32. Now I am looking for either an insert plate or lift. I have a PC 690 router and my budget isn't real big. 

I don't use my router table very much...maybe 2-3 times a month. I may go two weeks with out getting in my shop so my use will not be very much.

I think I have it narrowed down to to options:

The JessEm Rout R Lift II with the Phenolic plate. Im not real sure about the Phenolic plate and staying flat.

Or

Woodpeckers 3/8 " Alum plate only...no lift....I like the idea of the stiffness of alum....but would be without the lifting part.

Is the Phenolic base warp or sag free ?
No more than I use it I could probably get by without the lift feature. 

Phenolic with lift ? 
or 
Alum no lift ?

Any suggestions or insight ?

Thanks for your time,
Mike


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

phenolic does have a tendency to sag. Some folk that have phenolic plates dont screw the plate down, and lift the router/ plate out and rest it on the table when not in use.
If I were starting from scratch, I would buy a metal plate.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to the shop, Mike. There are lifts with aluminum plates - JessEm Mast-R-Lift II is an example. I have one and love it. Unfortunately, it's pretty pricey. Double unfortunately, I don't think your PC690 is adjustable from below (above, when mounted in an RT) so it would work ok with the aluminum plate but height adjustment is going to be harder. I agree with bob, AL is a better material for this application.

By the way, it would be good if you could fill out your profile a bit more. Folks here like to know who they are talking to.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the Welcome,
I filled in a little information.

Right now I have my old Ryobi router mounted under my solid table top...no insert....so I have to open the front up, get on my knees and adjust the router depth. I have to unscrew the clamp and remove it to change the bit...its a pain in the knees 

So I guess an insert would be a Upgrade. At least I could lift the insert out and adjust it that way, and change the bits easier

I could swing $180 for the Jessem Phenolic base ( not real sure on Phenolic) but those alum base models are expensive..well worth it I'm sure if you used it everyday.

I like the idea of Alum plate not saging if I let it sit for extended periods of time. Plus I like the price of them better.

I am leaning towards the Woodpecker 3/8 Alum insert plate $100
And that would leave me with a litte extra $ to build a new cabinet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; lest we forget!
Bosch 1617EVS with ht. adjustment from the top (through the plate).TTThis base shown is the fixed base that comes with the 1617EVS.
Robot Check

Even better is the 1617*EVSPK* which includes the plunge base as well.
Those are Cdn prices...yours will be waaay less.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Well....looks like I'm out of the loop on new routers a bit. That looks interesting.
I am going to look at them a little more

Thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We'll help you shop, Mike!!! :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Eventually you'll need a plunge router. Lots of jobs are much easier and safer using one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MBurke said:


> Hello, new to the forums. I have been wood working for many years but just as a part time hobby. Well I am upgrading my router table. I bought a Woodpecker MDF table 24x32. Now I am looking for either an insert plate or lift. I have a PC 690 router and my budget isn't real big.
> 
> I don't use my router table very much...maybe 2-3 times a month. I may go two weeks with out getting in my shop so my use will not be very much.
> 
> ...


Mike I think this lift is the best buy on the market, it is really built stout and has a thick Aluminum plate and top table adjustment.
Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I have the Master Lift II with the side crank height adjustment and really like it with my PC 3hp motor.
Also have a MLCS cast iron sliding table and I am going to put the Rockler lift on that.

Herb

I


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

That Rockler is made by Jessem...isn't it ?

Looks like a nice unit but it won't fit in my table. I just got a Woodpeckers MDF router table with a 9 1/4 x 11 3/4 opening.




> We'll help you shop, Mike!!!


Yea...I'm sure you will 

I need to be content with what I have...and thats hard to do.

I do have both housings for my PC router
Solid mount that will go on my plate and the plunge base that I can use for hand use.

On a side note....I started taking my old router table apart and took my motor and base off. I started cleaning up my motor and looked at the motor closer. Its a Bosch 1604 motor dated 1984. I think I have gotten my moneys worth out of this little guy...and its still working.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got a Woodpecker plate for my Triton. Nice piece of gear and it has the twist lock insert so you can easily and quickly open it up to change bits. It is very well built. You should also get the template they have for it to make it easy to cut the opening to the exact size. Very heavy aluminum plate. Make sure you get the correct plate for your router. If you are going to change routers, either do it now, or make sure when you replace your present router that you find one that works with that plate. Even if a new router doesn't have the same mounting holes as the plate, you may be able to drill holes that work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MBurke said:


> 1...The JessEm Rout R Lift II with the Phenolic plate. I.m not real sure about the Phenolic plate and staying flat.
> 2... Woodpeckers 3/8 " Alum plate only...no lift....I like the idea of the stiffness of alum....but would be without the lifting part.
> 3.... *Is the Phenolic base warp or sag free ?*
> 4.... No more than I use it *I could probably get by without* the lift feature.
> ...


1... neither is anybody else... they do sag...
2... IIRC JessEm makes woodpecker's lifts...
3... no it is not...
4... as soon as you said that the alarm bells should have started sounding....
rarely do ''get by'' justifications ever work out all that well...
do it right from the start and be happy for a very long time to come... decades...
minimize your down time, fix it monies spent, replacements, upgrades and a host of mores that have to be dealt with...
as you expand your equipment is ready and sufficient to meet the challenges...

I have this one...
MAST-R-LIFT II
never looked back and is dream to use...
CS for JessEm is the best and instantaneous too...
when your tools work well for you you will do better all around and use them way more often...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mike I think this lift is the best buy on the market, it is really built stout and has a thick Aluminum plate and top table adjustment.
> Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
> 
> Herb
> ...


Herb...
doesn't that Rockler O ring lock???


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

[quote2]... IIRC JessEm makes woodpecker's lifts...[/quote]

Thanks for the advise. I don't quite understand this statement.
JessEm makes woodpeckers lifts ? They do ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Herb...
> doesn't that Rockler O ring lock???


I don't know ,does it?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MBurke said:


> [quote2]... IIRC JessEm makes woodpecker's lifts...


Thanks for the advise. I don't quite understand this statement.
*JessEm makes woodpeckers lifts ? They do *?[/QUOTE]

I believe so...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't know ,does it?
> 
> Herb


I remember reading here about router lifts that were using O rings as part of their locking mechanism and it had issues...
I believe it was Rockler's...
I tried to find the posting(s) but the search function wasn't all that helpful...

IIRC - If I Recall Correctly...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> 1... neither is anybody else... they do sag...
> 2... IIRC JessEm makes woodpecker's lifts...
> 3... no it is not...
> 4... as soon as you said that the alarm bells should have started sounding....
> ...


Nice...made in Canada and yet they use U.S. $ pricing???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Nice...made in Canada and yet they use U.S. $ pricing???


open them up w/ a Canadian link and what does it say.. eh...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"what does it say.. eh..."

The "eh" part is a Canadian rhetorical question.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the link was for the US market so it would naturally be in USD...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you have the Woodpecker table with the opening pre cut, the Rockler won't work because is is an inch short. That is what prompted me to mention the template. The Woodpecker plate is really rigid and mine has the twist lock inserts to make it easy to open it up for bit changes from the top. I imagine your existing motor's mounting screws are pretty much standard positioned and is likely to work with many newer routers as well.

I had a Rockler lift which seemed to slip, but after selling it, I realized that there is a tightening bolt for holding the router in the mount that I never tightened, which along with waxing the router and lift, may have led to the slippage I experienced when I was using it.

Not making fine adjustments or tuning your tools strikes again.


----------

